# Tunnel road hit and run (video)



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Saw this on SFGate today. I've ridden this area before and always - always - hate this stretch of road. 

The video is scary as hell, but it looks like the riders were relatively unharmed AND they were able to get a make/model/plate for the car. 

Anyone know these folks?

Berkeley bicyclist captures hit & run on video | SFGate Blog | an SFGate.com blog


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I was just about to post this. So glad that the camera was switched on for these guys and that the driver has been contacted by police. What is more unsettling is reading the SFGate community posts. The seem to harp on the fact that these guys rolled a stop sign and got what they deserve. Pretty crass and make me pretty nervous since I ride in the city a lot. I always stop at signs and lights and wont ride with others that don't. I know how hated my kind are in the city.

Ride safe.
Foggy


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

When I watched the video, I did cringe when I saw the riders run the stop sign. I am just glad that it really has no relevance to when they were hit - the cyclists were not visibly going against any of the rules of the road (and the driver obviously was). 

But in the long run, cyclists tendency to flaunt the rules is working against us. And running that stop sign will likely be brought up by the lawyer against these cyclists when this whole thing goes to court (though hopefully without too much negative effect on the cyclists).


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I guessed right not to read the SFGate posts about the video. 

Recently I was impressed to see GoPros on sale at Target so this item is no longer a niche market. Might be about time to pick one up and just run it full time on the road. Worst case scenario, a whole bunch of videos of NorCal scenery.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

They arrested the jacka$$. Sounds like a really fine specimen too:

Bicyclists Catch Hit-and-Run on Camera, Suspect Arrested | NBC Bay Area



> Medaglia was arrested at the inn on suspicion of possession of heroin, being a felon in possession of ammunition, violation of probation and felony hit-and-run.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just saw that on the news, here in SoCal. What an asshat, hope they prosecute the driver big time . Either it was intentional or he was on the drugs/alcohol described.

The stop sign issue should be a non-issue. It was wayyy before the incident and very, very unlikely that it involved the assailant. The cyclists can't be held for something they did well before, and not involving, the incident.

**


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I would have thought they would have been hit further up the road where the bike lane veers into the middle of 2 freeway entrances.


----------



## akamp (Jan 14, 2009)

How does your buddy like the BMC. Glad to hear they caught the a hole.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

singlespeed.org said:


> When I watched the video, I did cringe when I saw the riders run the stop sign. I am just glad that it really has no relevance to when they were hit - the cyclists were not visibly going against any of the rules of the road (and the driver obviously was).
> 
> But in the long run, cyclists tendency to flaunt the rules is working against us. And *running that stop sign will likely be brought up by the lawyer against these cyclists* when this whole thing goes to court (though hopefully without too much negative effect on the cyclists).


If I were prosecuting this case I would make sure that backfired. 

"The defense is trying to distract you. How pathetic. How absolutely pathetic that they would bring something up from minutes earlier, something entirely unrelated, in an attempt to distort the obvious wrongdoing of the defendant. Well I hope you don't fall for it. I hope you don't fall for this pathetic, irrelevant attempt to distract you from the real issue..."


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

singlespeed.org said:


> When I watched the video, I did cringe when I saw the riders run the stop sign. I am just glad that it really has no relevance to when they were hit - the cyclists were not visibly going against any of the rules of the road (and the driver obviously was).
> 
> But in the long run, cyclists tendency to flaunt the rules is working against us. And running that stop sign will likely be brought up by the lawyer against these cyclists when this whole thing goes to court (though hopefully without too much negative effect on the cyclists).


Agreed. Even if the unedited video was to be shown in court (looks like It starts from the beginning of the recorded leaving their house) it was a dumb idea to leave the first few in before posting the video online. They should have just uploaded the last couple minutes where the crash actually atkes place becuase them leaving their neighborhood and rolling the stops was simply not relevant.

At best, people don't care one way or another about the stop signs. Leaving that in though just adds more fodder for people who are already pissed of at cyclists to be dismissive about serious accidents like this, or others like it in the future.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

There's something inadmissible about edited video.


----------



## 29ernb (May 8, 2012)

he should get jail time and not be allowed to get a drivers license or a bike for the rest of his life. people who do drugs or drink and drive are just pathetic.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree, this person must get jail time given that there is no way this was an accident, clearly he was trying to run them off the road. And given how long it was after they ran the stop sign I don't see how the driver could have seen them....plus while running Stop signs is not always smart, that particular one seems very reasonble as it was a right turn into a bike lane. Not an excuse, it is still a violation, however, not deserving of assualt.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

So whatever happened to the driver? Any charges? From July 2012

"The Berkeley police identified the car’s license plate and later found the man the vehicle was registered to. They believe he falsely reported his car stolen to cover up for the driver of the car and are *still investigating the incident,* said Capt. Andrew Greenwood, a spokesman for the police."

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/21/technology/bicyclists-using-cameras-to-capture-accidents.html


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I have not heard anything about it since. I live in the Bay Area and this was on the 11 o'clock news, but no follow-up since. I know I cringe when cars come close to me and I don't ever really ride in any city settings.


----------

